# In your opinion



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I was wondering what is every ones opinion on how long it should take to get a mount back. I took a bear in and it took 1year 6months to get my wall mount back and two years to get my skull from the same bear. In the mean time I took in a coyote to get mounted and it took over 18 months when I was told a year. is this the norm?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

droppin lines said:


> I was wondering what is every ones opinion on how long it should take to get a mount back. I took a bear in and it took 1year 6months to get my wall mount back and two years to get my skull from the same bear. In the mean time I took in a coyote to get mounted and it took over 18 months when I was told a year. is this the norm?


depends, where you contacted and told of the delay and told that it would be a little longer? and if so how many times. if im running behind i make it a point to let the client know as soon as i know im behind. if there was no contact, you have every right to be annoyed and pissed... if the taxi contacted you and explained that there was a delay and it would be a while longer... oh well, at least he was honest.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

I would find a new one to use. that is unacceptable.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

No taxidermist has a crystal ball, and can tell the future. Most will give a "sweet turn around time" just to get the job, when he has a back stock of work already. One year is average if the taxi has a big work load, if you get nice quality work back, and it took longer then a year, nothing wrong with that. If you get Forest Gump work back in 4 to 6 weeks and it looks like someone practiced on it, then what was the rush?
8 months to a year is average, each taxi is different, has different work loads, so for someone to say things like "you should find another taxidermist" shows how little they know about what it takes to run a business. The better taxidermist will have lots of work. The hack starting out will get it done faster, but most likely it won't win a ribbon when you get it back. I know a taxidermist that guarantees work back in 120 days, but you pay extra, allot extra.
Life happens between dropping off your mount and picking it up, your life's plan changes, the taxidermist is no different. You actually should be talking to your taxidermist about the time it took, not us.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> No taxidermist has a crystal ball, and can tell the future. Most will give a "sweet turn around time" just to get the job, when he has a back stock of work already. One year is average if the taxi has a big work load, if you get nice quality work back, and it took longer then a year, nothing wrong with that. If you get Forest Gump work back in 4 to 6 weeks and it looks like someone practiced on it, then what was the rush?
> 8 months to a year is average, each taxi is different, has different work loads, so for someone to say things like "you should find another taxidermist" shows how little they know about what it takes to run a business. The better taxidermist will have lots of work. *The hack starting out will get it done faster,* but most likely it won't win a ribbon when you get it back. I know a taxidermist that guarantees work back in 120 days, but you pay extra, allot extra.
> Life happens between dropping off your mount and picking it up, your life's plan changes, the taxidermist is no different. You actually should be talking to your taxidermist about the time it took, not us.


oh, so now im a hack then paul??? i thought we where friends


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Neil, I said no names, was only suggesting that SOME with little or less then a years experience, should not be stating things like "you should get it back faster then that" or "find another taxidermist" when each taxidermist work speed is different in this industry, and there is no "it should take this long" time frame set in stone, or mandatory mount return set times in the business.
Some work slow.
Some work fast.
Some are part time.
Some are working 80 hours a week doing taxidermy.
Some are working 40.
Some are only doing weekends.
Some have a tiny work load.
Some have a huge work load and have hired help.
Some sub their work out.
Some only do wholesale sub work for others.
To many variables to say your mount will be done on a future date. Do any taxidermist give a hard date stamped on the calender? No, its estimated in months to a year. If you can find one that gives a set return date, and it's less then three months, it is because they have no customers for some reason, one, just starting out in the business, or two, just finished up last years work load, or three, has hired help and charges an expedited fee for early return. Some take on more work they can handle, and still give a fast turn around time just to get the job. It happens in other business too, well drillers will give a false turn around time just to get the job on the calender, all small factories will vacuum up all the work they can with fast turn around times advertised, and not meet delivery dates, it's common practice.
There are to many guys in the business to make any standard statements as far as when mounts should be done.

The auto dealership has a set time to change an alternator, a set time to pull ball joints, a set time to replace breaks. All work is cut and dry as to how long it takes, or how to charge for repair work. Not in taxidermy, it's ALL ESTIMATED. Forecasting the future is not everyones expertise. Some are good at it, some are not, doesn't mean they shouldn't be given work. Callers ask two things when they call, how much, and how soon. The price is the easy thing, the time thing is harder to give a solid answer IF you already have work up the waazoo. Easy for those who have no work.

So to give a solid answer to how much time it should take to get a mount back, there is no good answer, due to the difference in taxidermist work load, and work speed, and unforeseen life's unexpected problems any of us have to go through that would change the final due date.
Across the industry, there is no average return date, only estimates, and expedited fees for fast work.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Neil makes a good point about calling the customer when their will be a delay. I mean damn, two years to get a skull back when the mount took 18 months. something is wrong their. And yes I started calling as soon as the year was up and was told that he would be starting it by the end of each month that I called. I may not run a taxidermy business but I do know a bit about customer service being a salesman for 11 years, and lying to the customer just because you took on more than you can handle, or putting someone elses work before the other because they pay more and being dishonest to the unfortunate and patient customer is not acceptable in my book. Paul, I assume that you do taxidermy work and your comment about a "sweet turn around time" just to get business, should not be something that is condoned by another taxidermist. I didn't have a problem with waiting for a year, but when that year is up I do expect it to be, at the least started if not completed.

Also I understand that life can throw any one a curve ball and mess with a persons schedule but lets be honest here- is'nt business just that, business and when Im paying a grand for a bear or 400 for coyote shouldnt I expect certain things from that business. Yes its a taxidermist but its still a business and missing a due date by a year for my skull is hard to swallow. It makes the cusomer wonder if its really their skull they got back. I dont think any taxidermist would allow me to say "well you know times are bad so I guess I'll take my mount and pay you alitlle over the next two years". NO, They want their money NOW.

OK, I'm done now, sorry about going off like that. I just think when people run a business they should be honest to the customer. After all integrity plays a major part in repeat business.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

droppin lines said:


> I just think when people run a business they should be honest to the customer. After all integrity plays a major part in repeat business.


There is the truth right there in a nut shell, communication is the key. d lines, I too was in sales for many years, I am sure you had things pop up that tested your customer service skills, not every taxidermist has business skills,(most don't) they can do a great fish or bird, but have poor customer service skills as far as keeping the customer informed of the progress of their mounts. Some are good at it, some are not. You have to realize that taxidermist are not the smartest people that walk the planet.

my favorite quote, " you guys do not mount trophies, you are the care takers and custodians of some of our greatest and fondest memories." Dr. Adams, customer.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

paul, i know fair and well what ya ment, i was playing around. no need to explain


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

we cool Neil, go Wings!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I have got to agree with Paul. It is definately not unacceptable, just longer than average. Look at the quality of the person who takes a year or more vs. the person who takes 3mo. I guarantee you will notice a difference.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

If I'm told a year I will let them do the work. If I get no call after a year I will begin to stop in occasionally. Not to be bothersome but to find out what kind of mounts they are working on. Everytime they see me they will think about my mount.


----------

